# New UP CO2 Inline Diffuser 16mm - the verdict



## theaquarian (Jul 22, 2010)

I live in the UK. Just bought one of these and I'm very impressed. It's a small unobtrusive unit. Bought this as I have a Fluval 405 system and was using another type of inline diffuser but had some scares with the tubing coming lose and water leaking. Have to say this is the best I've come across. It locks all hosing in place with plastic locking nuts, so there is no chance that your hosing will ever slip off, even the CO2 inlet hose. The co2 comes out as a very fine mist. I use a Fluval spray bar kit for my 405 system. The CO2 comes out as a fine mist. Very beautiful effect and very good diffusion. A 5 star product. I found that you will need to increase the pressure to unseat the valve for this product. On my previous diffusers I had the CO2 pressure set to 1 bar. For this to perform nicely I had to increase from 1 to 2 bar and open the needle valve more. All in all highly recommended.

Liking the hose locks, no leaks and very secure fit. the 16mm is perfect if you have a Fluval 305/405 canister filter. I use the Fluval spray bar kit for my 405 system. This device will not work with a DIY co2 system due to the high pressure required to unseat the diffuser valve. I give it 5 stars out of 5 as it's the best diffuser I've used.

There are two versions of this both produce a mist as supposed to the small bubbles you get with other co2 diffusers. Namely the *UP CO2 Inline Diffuser* and *Easy Aqua Super Mist Atomiser*

I'd like to hear others experience with either of these products.


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

Can this be used with a paintball co2 system?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you have a link to the diffuser you are talking about?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> Do you have a link to the diffuser you are talking about?


Hi bigstick

Here's a link.

Left C


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks,
So the issue with these cracking are over? That was the big problem when they first came out. I went with the BOYU one, I see those have shot up in price since I got mine!


----------

